# Hi



## abbyrodrigo (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep post got here! 
Hi. Welcome to CR.
Tell us a bit about yourself?

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello 

Welcome to CR


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear abbyrodrigo.
Welcome to CR, The Website/ Post that you can meet the best friends around the world, and plus you can share and learn the new tricks in our great Hobby = The Photography subjects.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 19, 2013)

abbyrodrigo said:


> Hello Everyone



Hello, welcome to CR.


----------

